# Informationen beim Benutzer ablegen



## Sky (30. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich würde gern aus meinem Applet heraus Informationen beim Benutzer ablegen (z.B. FarbCode für Hintergrundfarbe). 

Diese Informationen sollen dann automatisch beim nächsten Laden des Applets automatisch eingelesen werden, damit sich die GUI so darstellt, wie der Benutzer es eingestellt hat. 

Informationen auf eine Platte schreiben ist ja nicht das Problem... nur wo lege ich am Besten meine Informationen ab, damit ich sie beim nächsten Laden wiederfinde!? Einen festen Pfad der Marke "C:\Einstellungen.ini" wird z.B. auf einem Linux-System nicht gefunden. 

Ich habe schon daran gedacht ein Cookie einzusetzen. Nur leider weiß ich nicht, wie man sowas beim Benutzer ablegen kann :-( 

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus, 
Grüsse, Sky.


----------



## Illuvatar (30. Aug 2004)

Du darfst mit deinem Applet normal nicht auf die Festplatte schreiben.

Da musst du es signieren, such mal danach.

Vielleicht könntest du das ja beim Beenden der Seite aber auch per Javascript auslesen, in einem Cookie speichern und beim nächsten Laden wieder per Javascript auslesen und im Param-Tag übergeben.


----------



## Sky (30. Aug 2004)

Also, mein Problem ist -wie bereits erwähnt-  nicht das Schreiben auf die Festplatte. Mein Applet ist signiert usw. 

Was ich halt nicht weiß ist, wo ich Informationen ablegen könnte, so dass ich Sie in jedem Fall auch wieder finde... es geht halt darum: User ändert z.B. Hintergrundfarbe. Dies soll 'automatisch' irgendwo abgelegt werden und beim nächsten Laden soll es wieder zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## akira (30. Aug 2004)

Hi,

Du könntest den Pfad benutzen, den 


```
System.getProperty("user.home")
```

liefert. Ein user-home sollte es für allen BS geben.

_Edit: Diese Lösung funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn ein Benutzer das Applet immer von "seinem" Rechner aus aufruft. Besser wäre es vielleicht, die Benutzereinstellungen auf dem Server zu speichern. Dann hat der Benutzer auf jedem beliebigen Rechner seine Einstellungen._


----------



## Sky (1. Sep 2004)

Hallo, 

nur zur Vollständigkeit, hier meine selbst gefundene Lösung: 

Über den AppletContext lade ich eine HTML-Seite, die mittels JAVA-Script mein Cookie schreibt. Diese HTML-Seite bekommt den Text übergeben: 


```
getAppletContext.showDokument( sPath + sHtmlFile + "?myKey=myValue|my2Key=my2Value");
```

Grüsse, Sky


----------

